
Top 10 Bootstrapping Tips - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/top_10_bootstrapping_tips.php
======
edw519
Isn't it interesting how you can take the exact same technology product and
take it to market 2 very different ways? The is the opposite of the currently
popular "Get Eyeballs & Monetize Later" approach. If you can get people to pay
for your web app, there's a lot to be said for bootstrapping. You keep all
your equity. Hitting singles and doubles are probably more likely. Homeruns,
less likely. Good tips for a viable approach. (My default if funding never
materializes)

